# Speed your 56k dial-up internet connection



## Batistabomb (Aug 16, 2007)

Guys here's the technique to almost double your dial-up internet speed but quite cumbersome,for this download these two small softwares
1. Cablenut              from *www.student.ipfw.edu/~gottjl01/files/cablenut408.exe
2. Tcp Optimizer       from  
*www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe
Then do these steps :
a. In Cablenut do the following:

DefaultReceiveWindow = 8192 
DefaultSendWindow = 4096 
DisableAddressSharing = 1 
InitialLargeBufferCount = 10 
InitialMediumBufferCount = 24 
InitialSmallBufferCount = 32 
LargeBufferSize = 4096 
MaxFastTransmit = 6400 
MediumBufferSize = 1504 
PriorityBoost = 0 
SmallBufferSize = 128 
TransmitWorker = 32 
FastSendDatagramThreshold = 1024 
EnableFastRouteLookup = 1 
EnablePMTUDiscovery = 1 
IgnorePushBitOnReceives = 0 
GlobalMaxTcpWindowSize = 8760 
MaxFreeTcbs = 2000 
MaxHashTableSize = 4096 
MaxNormLookupMemory = 5000000 
SackOpts = 1 
SynAttackProtect = 1 
Tcp1323Opts = 0 
TcpLogLevel = 1 
MaxDupAcks = 2 
TcpMaxHalfOpen = 100 
TcpMaxHalfOpenRetried = 80 
TcpRecvSegmentSize = 1460 
TcpSendSegmentSize = 1460 
TcpTimedWaitDelay = 30 
TcpUseRFC1122UrgentPointer = 0 
TcpWindowSize = 8760 
MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server = 8 
MaxConnectionsPerServer = 4 
DefaultTTL = 128 
DisableUserTOSSetting = 0 
TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = 6 
DefaultTOSValue = 92

Open your registry (start -> run -> type regedit) and change the following registry entry: 
Export each registry setting before amending 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\AFD\Parameters 
Add the parameter BufferMultiplier and give it a value of 400 hexidecimal which will make it 1024. 

b. Do the following in Tcp Optimizer :
Under the settings tab select dial up and custom settings, in network adapter selection choose dial up adapter. Then use the following settings: 

MaxMTU - 1500 
TCP Receive Window - 8760 
MTU Discovery - Yes 
Black Hole Detect - No 
Selective ACKs - Yes 
Max Dup ACKs - 2 
Time to Live (TTL) - 128 
TCP 1323 Options - uncheck both boxes 

Other settings: 
Max Connections per Server - 4 
Max Connections per 1.0 Server - 8 

Then select Apply changes and reboot your computer. 

Go to Network Connections from the Control Panel – right click on your internet connection and select properties, uninstall QoS Packet Scheduler. 

Amend the following registry entries: 

delete the following entry 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/RemoteComputer/NameSpace/{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF} 

add the following entry: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\PriorityControl (if PriorityControl is not there, make the value) - on the right hand side right click and select new DWORD value, name it IrqXPriority (X = Irq assigned to your modem), then right click it and select modify and give 
it a decimal value of 1. 

This tweak will help web pages load faster, it has no real effect on download speeds, just helps your pc look up websites faster thereby speeding up 
how fast the page loads and making websurfing more enjoyable. 

Go to the registry entry and change the following settings: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Tcpip\ServiceProvider 

Class - 1 
DnsPriority - 1 
HostsPriority - 1 
LocalPriority - 1 
NetbtPriority - 1


----------



## piyushp_20 (Aug 16, 2007)

good one, i think worth try.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 16, 2007)

will try..thnx !


----------



## almighty (Aug 16, 2007)

Source????????????????? plz


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 16, 2007)

Source is from a telugu monthly general "Computer Vignanam" October 2005 edition


----------



## VexByte (Aug 16, 2007)

*Old piece of Info !*

Nothing new !


----------



## 12vinod (Aug 17, 2007)

Good post dude i will try it


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 20, 2007)

plz who have tried it give a review and plz don't tell me that you started getting 15kbps all of a sudden.even 20-25% increase is good enough


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 20, 2007)

Dear EDGE i only tried i used to recieve 38.6 before this but now iam getting 44.0 or even higher sometimes


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 20, 2007)

bonehead i'm talking about dl speed in kilobytes and if ur getting 38.6kBps dl speed you don't belong to 56k ppl.


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 23, 2007)

Thnx...........
dial up =>die all up  .Let us try


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 23, 2007)

that's not edge although it was a 56kbps modem no one will get 56 or higher it will vary on the type of connection of bsnl you are  using and area wise traffic


----------



## almighty (Aug 23, 2007)

ya batista is ryte it works 
but am not using his trick but the source he given has ultimate tutorial for boosting net speed
i also posted some tweaks from that site...u can trust that site


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have done it................. no improvement..................... same speed while downloading and same speed while surfing with opera, mozilla and safari but slight improvement with IE...............


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 24, 2007)

Dude sorry for nit mentioning here this technique works only for IE


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 24, 2007)

Will ya tell me What that "irq" number is and how to find my modem's irq number?


----------



## netguy (Aug 24, 2007)

lemme try this once..!


----------

